# What do you guys think??????



## hustlur (Jan 29, 2007)

Here are some custom rods that my local wrapper made for me.









(Notice the chicks on the wrapping)


----------



## hustlur (Jan 29, 2007)

- It's own custom graphite + glass.

- Fuji reel seets.


----------

